# .38 Special Ammo



## The Hillbilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a Taurus .38 ultralite. Im trying to figure out the best round for home defense. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The traditional .38 defensive load was the old "FBI" or "Chicago" load - the all-lead 158gr. SWCHP. This kicks a bit in light snubbies, but remains very effective. A more modern option is the Speer 135gr JHP load, designed especially for snubbies, with less recoil in small guns.


----------

